# You Want Fur? You Got It! (FurFright News, May 2007)



## BelicBear (May 16, 2007)

*FurFright*
Halloween-Themed Anthropomorphic Convention
*October 19-21, 2007
Waterbury, CT USA*
www.furfright.org

_*5 years, 500+ attendees, and ready to howl!*_

FurFright is celebrating its 5th year! Weâ€™ve been working our tails off and growing every year since we began, and thanks to your support weâ€™ve earned the reputation as one of the best conventions in the fandom! So why should you come to FurFright? Well, weâ€™ve got an awesome theme (Halloween!); a gorgeous forest-like hotel; a ton of unique, entertaining programming; and a group of dedicated furs working their tails off for no other reason than to give back to the community and make sure you have a fun time. So if youâ€™d like a weekend filled with bitter, unending sorrow, stay home and read Live Journal. But if you like getting together with your furry friends and having a grrrrrrrreat time, join us for FurFright 2007!

In this issue:
*1) Super-Cheap Registration Ends In 2 Weeks (May 31st)!
2) Attention Dealers! (Dealersâ€™ Room Almost Sold Out!)
3) We Want To Showcase Your Artwork/Writing!
4) Want To Run A Panel, Class, Or Discussion Group?
5) Headless Lounge Needs Fans*

------------------------------------------------------------------------
*1) Super-Cheap Registration Ends In 2 Weeks (May 31st)!*

2 Weeks left to register for a dirty, filthy cheap $25! On June 1st our prices increase, so donâ€™t wait! Save cash money so you can buy more nifty loot in the Dealersâ€™ Dungeon! To register, go to: http://www.furfright.org/attendee.htm
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2) Attention Dealers! (Dealersâ€™ Room Almost Sold Out!)*

As always, space in our Dealerâ€™s Room is VERY popular and going fast! Space is limited, so if youâ€™d like a spot please register soon! To register, visit http://www.furfright.org/dealer.htm
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*3) We Want To Showcase Your Artwork/Writing!*

FurFright needs furry, Halloween/horror-themed artwork, short stories, and poems! So if youâ€™re an artist or writer whoâ€™d like your work showcased on FurFrightâ€™s t-shirts, badges, flyers, website, and in our conbook, send us your submissions. Weâ€™ll be selecting many different designs, so submit as many pieces as youâ€™d like. WE NEED TO RECEIVE ALL SUBMISSIONS NO LATER THAN AUGUST 31! For more information about guidelines and formats, visit: http://www.furfright.org/art.htm (artwork) and http://www.furfright.org/written.htm (writing).
------------------------------------------------------------
*4) Want To Run A Panel, Class, Or Discussion Group?*

Have you always dreamed of running a panel, lecture, or group discussion at a furry convention? Do you cry yourself to sleep at night, despairing that your dream might never come true? Well, stop your sobbing and come help us with our programming!

We need knowledgeable, talented people like you! If you have an idea for a furry and/or Halloween-themed panel, go here: http://www.furfright.org/panel.htm and weâ€™ll do our best to put you on the schedule. Programming is limited, and fills up fast, so contact us soon!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*5) Headless Lounge Needs Fans*

FurFright has a large population of fursuiters, and they get toasty! Please help them cool off by loaning or donating fans for this yearâ€™s con. Any/all help would be greatly appriciated! And don't forget, the game room needs a little cooling too, what with their DDRing and their hippinâ€™ and a hoppinâ€™ and their bippin' and a boppin'! If you can help us out contact Fire Otter at: otterfoxfire HAT yahoo DHOT CALM
------------------------------------------------------------------------

For more info tune in to the FurFright Live Journal Community (username: FurFright), FurFright YouTube (username: FurFright), and the furfright.org website!

*FurFright*
Halloween-Themed Anthropomorphic Convention
*October 19-21, 2007
Waterbury, CT USA*
www.furfright.org

_*Holy crap! We got fur!*_


----------



## Dragoneer (May 17, 2007)

+1 Super Sponser Register

Dragoneer locked and loaded.


----------



## BelicBear (May 17, 2007)

*gives you your super-sexy "FurFright Frankensponsor" pink foam beverage cozy and an hour's supply of Tic-Tacs and hand cream*  

Awesome!  Thank you so much for the support, my friend!  It's great to have you back!  And this year we HAVE to get together.  If you see me throw a beer at my head.  That'll get my attention. *grins*

Game on, man!  Game on!



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> +1 Super Sponser Register
> 
> Dragoneer locked and loaded.


----------

